# Festive hoon roll call - ACE Cafe



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I know, I know it's Christmas Day, so let me first start by wishing you a very Merry Christmas and secondly draw your attention to a festive blast with a big showing of 35's in various degrees of tune...., sound interesting?

This Saturday, 28th December there is an unofficial meet at the ACE Cafe:

Ace Corner, N Circular Rd, London, Stonebridge NW10 7UD

The venue will be open to all but it will be GTR parking only 

Time 8am onwards meet and greet, chat sh*t, photos, breakfast then out for a convoy and blast, then lunch out of town if you fancy it.

There will be about 10+ cars and a cam car plus the weather is good, woo hoo, so no excuses 

Hope you can make it and feel free to invite any pals with 35's ;o)

It would great to fill all the spaces a make this a big meeting. If it's anything like the last outting the roads will be full of GT-R's which is quite something and certainly draws a crowd.

So if your thinking you wanna take the car out and you fancy making the last gathering of 2013 and meeting some fellow petrol heads (GT-R fanatics) simply add your name to the list. It'll be great to see ya, bwarrrrp

Confirmed so far:

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
A few more TBC (hope you can make it)


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

If I can get a sitter we will be there what time do u meet?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Looking promising for breakfast, not sure I can make the convoy though.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*mmm*

i will try to make this ,for a bit of r&r:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Just read it lol...... What time will breakfast last to??


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds great. Count me in - might not be able to make the convoy though!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Add names guys as this is shaping up nicely.

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher99
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher99
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Donbonna (provisional)
Spider P1g


----------



## GrammarPolice (Dec 25, 2013)

Would any of you mere mortals like the opportunity of a lifetime to take the GrammarPolice as a passenger in your beast? 

Seriously though, I would greatly appreciate if anyone going and lives near hadley wood/cockfosters area and wouldn't mind me being a passenger would get in touch with me. 

It is actually my birthday two weeks after the meet so would be a nice pre birthday thing for me if anyone is interested. 

Only on one condition though, you have to let me buy you something, be it a cuddly bear or a drink or something, I like to do something in return. 

Thank you mere mortals.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher99
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Donbonna (provisional)
Spider P1g
Tin


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher99
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Donbonna (provisional)
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Deankenny could be guest of honour!!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Deankenny could be guest of honour!!


Never say never  but what about you?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Buzby said:


> Never say never  but what about you?


Awaiting my pass from war office!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Awaiting my pass from war office!


A famous Churchill speech springs to mind  Good luck keep is posted


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Long drive for you Henry but any chance? Be good to put a face to the name.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher99
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Donbonna (provisional)
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak


----------



## GrammarPolice (Dec 25, 2013)

Anyone have space in Godzilla?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Tedium exceeded.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Anyone have space in Godzilla?


You can turn up in any car and have a look round and a chat, the GTR guys are very friendly.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not.


----------



## GrammarPolice (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh Adamantium your too flattering...lol


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Goldie
Shaun
MattGTR750
Alloy
Usher99
SaucyBoy 
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Donbonna (provisional)
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj

Added myself to the list, anyone coming from West Sussex way want to meet up on the way to Ace Cafe ?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Supra_Sanj said:


> Goldie
> Shaun
> MattGTR750
> Alloy
> ...


Ok things are taking shape can we get 20 by end of play? Come on lads jump in


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I still have no internet or landlinephone after the storm
This looks like it's going to be a great meet. Not sure I can eat any more after today. Be a brilliant last meet of year 
Roll on Saturday
Goldie


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

If I can make it I will be coming up from Brighton so may be able to cut across country


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Unfortunately i've the fun job of changing a clutch and dual mass flywheel on my brothers 307 HDi else i'd have attended.

Get plenty of photos!!!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

times like this i wish i was nearer the capital would have loved to have attended 

have a great time boys


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Doza said:


> If I can make it I will be coming up from Brighton so may be able to cut across country


If I was you I would go A23, M23, M25 then North Circular. You'll miss the restrictions on the 25 and it should take about 1.30 

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...1515342934910090681&ei=lvC7Uqr1FvPb7AbKmYHYBA


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I will try and make this for breakfast, got plans in the afternoon.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

I will try to attend, maybe in a for sale Litchfield stage 5 (free bump) or C211 (double bump) if the roads are dry.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure how my name appeared on the list, but I just might be able to make it provided work etc do not get in the way


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wish I could make this but I'm away until sat evening : ( although I've been hooning around Norfolk for the last week which has been a lot of fun. Massive detailing sesh now needed lol.

Hopefully Buzby can arrange another soon so I can meet more of you lot in person ; ) have a good one fellas.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

What time will you all be there til?? Doubt I will get there for at least 10.30 cos if the kids....


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there anyone going from the Cheltenham/Gloucester area that would like to convoy down..?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

OK the battalion strength stands at

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Donbonna (provisional)
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3



JamieP said:


> I will try and make this for breakfast, got plans in the afternoon.


Great news Jamie, if you've had no firm offers i'll give you the cash for the bonnet on Sat, keep me posted



chrisneeves said:


> I will try to attend, maybe in a for sale Litchfield stage 5 (free bump) or C211 (double bump) if the roads are dry.


Hi Chris it would seem a fitting tribute for the beast, who knows you may even decide to keep it 



nurburgringgtr said:


> Not sure how my name appeared on the list, but I just might be able to make it provided work etc do not get in the way


Goldie said to put your name down. I guess he's struggling with no comm's or internet. Either way it would nice to have you along....



15delux said:


> What time will you all be there til?? Doubt I will get there for at least 10.30 cos if the kids....


We'll be there for a while it opens at 8am but I would imagine most of them will roll up later ( Shaun :chairshot  )



DanielM3 said:


> Is there anyone going from the Cheltenham/Gloucester area that would like to convoy down..?


Hope to see you there mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

saucyboy said:


> Wish I could make this but I'm away until sat evening : ( although I've been hooning around Norfolk for the last week which has been a lot of fun. Massive detailing sesh now needed lol.
> 
> Hopefully Buzby can arrange another soon so I can meet more of you lot in person ; ) have a good one fellas.


No worries Sauce, drive safe and we'll catch up soon


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*ace*

DanielM3
I might go down, im in Newport so up m4 for me, could meet at Chippenham services? what time you going down please:thumbsup:


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Nicee, should be pretty epic seeing so many gtrs on the road at once 

Do we have any dedicated film crew for the event or anything? Im definitely bringing my go pro for some nice shots..


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> DanielM3
> I might go down, im in Newport so up m4 for me, could meet at Chippenham services? what time you going down please:thumbsup:


I am coming on to the M4 Swindon about 7ish,so drop me a text to arrange 07500448631 thanks, Daniel.:clap:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

If I make it I will be coming from Burford on the A40


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Hashlak said:


> Nicee, should be pretty epic seeing so many gtrs on the road at once
> 
> Do we have any dedicated film crew for the event or anything? Im definitely bringing my go pro for some nice shots..


I'm hoping my pal can make it over as he knows his way around these things, but failing that I think a few of us have GoPro so we should get lots of footage. 

I'm no expert with video editing but I'm sure we can figure it out between us. The other option is we can use mine and you can mount your cam on board as it always nice to have footage of your own car


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Donbona


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Will do my best to get there ... Might be closer to 9am though.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

I'll be popping down  see you there.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow when did this happen ?

Too busy opening Christmas Pressies and drink wine and eating food !!!

May be able to make it but prob after 10-00

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Donbona
Steve


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Guys don't bust a gut to get there for 8am although it would be nice to get everyone in the GT-R parking zone and get a load of pictures.

From the PM's it would seem most of us want more car time before lunch or drinks (whatever you prefer) so the plan would be to set off around 11/11.30 from ACE and head out on to the motorway so we can get footage from what looks like the biggest convoy of 35's I've ever attended :clap:

If any of you get stuck my no. is: 07739 417164

I've put together a little pack on what we're doing which you can pick up on arrival in the morning, drive safe and see you there :squintdan

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Hashlak
Donbona
BND
JasonNT
Steve
dannyrydzek (provisional)


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Ace*

Please add me

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Hashlak
Donbona
BND
JasonNT
Steve
dannyrydzek (pro
Extremelimo


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Hashlak
Donbona
BND
JasonNT
Steve
dannyrydzek (provisional)
Extremelimo
deankenny (possibly, its a 3 hour trek for me at that time  )


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*dean kenny*

Ah its only 2hrs 51 mins for me Luxury:clap:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Apologies cannot attend as I am in the frozen north for Xmas! Hope the weather not as bad as it is up here!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus Christ guys, it's just a meet, it's not an annual major event . Deankenny, while we 'd love to meet you, 3 hrs each way is a major haul, not to mention expensive.

Be nice to meet people but don't kill yourselves over it.

FYI I will be there early as I'm leaving early too. Am more keen to meet than drive and possibly get the car cleaned at the same time.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Jesus Christ guys, it's just a meet, it's not an annual major event . Deankenny, while we 'd love to meet you, 3 hrs each way is a major haul, not to mention expensive.
> 
> Be nice to meet people but don't kill yourselves over it.
> 
> FYI I will be there early as I'm leaving early too. Am more keen to meet than drive and possibly get the car cleaned at the same time.


Well, with all the bad weather this past week, it would be nice to get the car out for a nice open drive, and enjoy her while I can 

Are wifes/gfs and children welcome?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sure they are. Not much fun for children. My wife wouldn't be seen dead at a car meet which suits me fine as I don't have to worry that she's bored.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Coming down with a neighbour, as like Alan, the wife wouldn't enjoy it. 

Spoke with Wayne from the Tewkesbury bottomless pit this afternoon and he mentioned he might meet up with me at Burford and come down in convoy to the Ace Café. 

Should be there about 9 - 9.30am


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> Well, with all the bad weather this past week, it would be nice to get the car out for a nice open drive, and enjoy her while I can
> 
> Are wifes/gfs and children welcome?


Dean my wife will be coming along however she is bit of a car nut, does trackdays and drives an Evo on the road, so she likes looking at GTRs! The other women read Hello magazine at lunchtime where she works, she reads Autosport.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Dean my wife will be coming along however she is bit of a car nut, does trackdays and drives an Evo on the road, so she likes looking at GTRs!


Excellent stuff, my other half is a bike nut, used to be parts manager for Aprilia, started on her ickle Honda NSR125, now she has a Yamaha R6  So she's prone to a bit of fancy motor 

My son loves cool coloured cars, so if anyone is coming with a unique wrap, you will find my little boy admiring it non stop


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Excellent stuff, my other half is a bike nut, used to be parts manager for Aprilia, started on her ickle Honda NSR125, now she has a Yamaha R6  So she's prone to a bit of fancy motor
> 
> My son loves cool coloured cars, so if anyone is coming with a unique wrap, you will find my little boy admiring it non stop


Dean if I had been going we could have convoyed!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean if I had been going we could have convoyed!


I was going to PM you to see if you were going for a convoy.

Anyone else going from South West, South Coast Area?


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Excellent stuff, my other half is a bike nut, used to be parts manager for Aprilia, started on her ickle Honda NSR125, now she has a Yamaha R6  So she's prone to a bit of fancy motor
> 
> My son loves cool coloured cars, so if anyone is coming with a unique wrap, you will find my little boy admiring it non stop


Don't worry my son will be coming with me as well, Shaun's car is supposed to have a nice wrap, I want to check it out as my son and daughter want me to get the car wrapped in 2014


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Supra_Sanj said:


> Don't worry my son will be coming with me as well, Shaun's car is supposed to have a nice wrap, I want to check it out as my son and daughter want me to get the car wrapped in 2014


To be honest, after trying to clean it today, I'm seriously considering a wrap now.


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Let's see what wraps inspire us


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I was going to PM you to see if you were going for a convoy.
> 
> Anyone else going from South West, South Coast Area?


Missus booked us in to see some friends so car keys been removed!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I'd love to come as it's only 1:15 mins for me. I'll go ask the wife for a pass out I think although she'll prob say :blahblah:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

DWC said:


> I'd love to come as it's only 1:15 mins for me. I'll go ask the wife for a pass out I think although she'll prob say :blahblah:


Put your foot down Dave and show her who's the boss in the house. :chairshot


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Put your foot down Dave and show her who's the boss in the house. :chairshot


Yeh I'll break the news over dinner I think Barry. Back soon to let you know !!

Then I'll have to go wash the Rocket in the Dark ! Lol


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Supra_Sanj said:


> Let's see what wraps inspire us


You'll be spoilt for choice me thinks


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Thing is, when I was looking to buy, all I wanted was white, because to me it is the nicest and most prominent colour on a GT-R (my opinion of course).

There seems to be a 1-2k premium also on white GT-R's over all other colours which was annoying. But I feel if I get it wrapped white, it will be a waste, I'd have to go for something like Lambo Green.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Coming down with a neighbour, as like Alan, the wife wouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> Spoke with Wayne from the Tewkesbury bottomless pit this afternoon and he mentioned he might meet up with me at Burford and come down in convoy to the Ace Café.
> 
> Should be there about 9 - 9.30am


John, think you are confused, it's Dwayne.

Alan


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Pass out Approved. See you guys there. Prob leave about 7:30 ish.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

DWC said:


> Pass out Approved. See you guys there. Prob leave about 7:30 ish.


He shoots, he scores :squintdan


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Hashlak
Donbona
BND
JasonNT
Steve
dannyrydzek (provisional)
Extremelimo
deankenny (possibly, its a 3 hour trek for me at that time )
DWC


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Possibly going to stay in the London area overnight too, make a weekend of it with the family  Makes the journey more worth it then


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone else planning on being there proper early?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Anyone else planning on being there proper early?


Would if I could, I will most probably be there closer to 10am.


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope to be there for about 8:30 /9 am anyone know how the weather is doing


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Buzby said:


> Goldie
> Shaun
> MattGTR750
> Alloy
> ...


hope to be there by 9.39, maybe get a wash off
Alfie


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

rfo5 said:


> hope to be there by 9.39, maybe get a wash off
> Alfie


9:39, wow that's very precise.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

Looks to be a good meet, now gotta figure how to give the car a quick clean before tomorrow!!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Doza said:


> I hope to be there for about 8:30 /9 am anyone know how the weather is doing


Looking good, maybe a little overcast first off but the sun has promised an appearance


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

:chairshot


deankenny said:


> 9:39, wow that's very precise.


bloody smartphone & big fingers


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Buzby said:


> Looking good, maybe a little overcast first off but the sun has promised an appearance


Does look promising.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't make it as I'm nocturnal and that's the middle of the night for me lol, but Dean you'll be able to meet up with Grammarpolice  

Looking forward to seeing some pics or video on Sunday guys!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Can't make it as I'm nocturnal and that's the middle of the night for me lol, but Dean you'll be able to meet up with Grammarpolice
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pics or video on Sunday guys!


If he gets a ride there, then yes I will, I still cant believe you genuinely think it's me.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone from up this way going to the meet? Possible courier job in exchange for beer tokens


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Anyone else planning on being there proper early?


Adam, I'm planning on leaving MK at about 7.30 so should be arriving about 8.30.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Pat, Sheffield is only 140 miles up the m1, that's just over two hours. Deankenny is driving further than that! Man up!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

JasonNT said:


> Looks to be a good meet, now gotta figure how to give the car a quick clean before tomorrow!!


You are kidding right?

There is a car wash run by a professional detailer right next door the meet. £10 outside, £15 in and out.


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the weather looks good I will be there then looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Doza said:


> Thanks for the weather looks good I will be there then looking forward to meeting you all


Perhaps someone there will lend you some punctuation?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Pat, Sheffield is only 140 miles up the m1, that's just over two hours. Deankenny is driving further than that! Man up!


Its 165 miles, and I'm far too antisocial to go to a meet and speak to actual people.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Its 165 miles, and I'm far too antisocial to go to a meet and speak to actual people.


I'm scared Flynn will bully me though if he turns up. :squintdan


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I'm scared Flynn will bully me though if he turns up. :squintdan


I am sad not to be meeting the messiah tomorrow


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Im planning on coming quite early too. Just gotta be up by 8, walk the dog and will head down.. So if there isnt too much traffic i should be there by 9:30-10ish.. Looking forward to getting the car cleaned too, has been so horrible recently and the GTR seems to get ridiculously dirty lol..


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I'm scared Flynn will bully me though if he turns up. :squintdan


Just call him an under nourished pikey if he picks on you lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

pwpro said:


> Just call him an under nourished pikey if he picks on you lol


The beer gut is coming along nicely, and I sold the caravan weeks ago....


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> The beer gut is coming along nicely, and I sold the caravan weeks ago....


 .


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What's 25 miles between friends?


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

I will getting there around 8! Looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> You are kidding right?
> 
> There is a car wash run by a professional detailer right next door the meet. £10 outside, £15 in and out.


Is their really a good car wash next to this as i haven't cleaned mine and was the only reason i wasn't going to go??


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TimmayK said:


> Is their really a good car wash next to this as i haven't cleaned mine and was the only reason i wasn't going to go??


Pretty much same reason as me. I was not going to go because the car is filthy. But I managed to get in an hour and a half cleaning today before it got dark, it's far from perfect but its overall clean now 

Probably still going to get this valet place to take a look though, as there's some bits I just can't clean off, and it's bugging me.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Pretty much same reason as me. I was not going to go because the car is filthy. But I managed to get in an hour and a half cleaning today before it got dark, it's far from perfect but its overall clean now
> 
> Probably still going to get this valet place to take a look though, as there's some bits I just can't clean off, and it's bugging me.


Dean please have a name badge with 'I am the messiah'


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Pretty much same reason as me. I was not going to go because the car is filthy. But I managed to get in an hour and a half cleaning today before it got dark, it's far from perfect but its overall clean now
> 
> Probably still going to get this valet place to take a look though, as there's some bits I just can't clean off, and it's bugging me.


If this is true and their is a car wash i think i'll make the 2.5 hour trip as mine is very dirty and it's not booked in to be re detailed until 2 weeks time as the paints gone swirly again.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

First of all, it's there, not their!!!!

Second, it's over the rainbow car wash. They know gtr paintwork backwards. That snow foam and two bucket. With grit guards and use lambs wool mitts and microfiber cloths. All products are g-technique. Air dried with an air line and synthetic chamois.

Usually my car is done over two hours, tomorrow they won't have as much time.

Look it up if in doubt. No one else has washed my car since I bought it.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> You are kidding right?
> 
> There is a car wash run by a professional detailer right next door the meet. £10 outside, £15 in and out.


Yeah, its where I normally take mine :thumbsup: - I'm guessing he's going to be open though? 

If not, it will just have to be a filthy mota!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> First of all, it's there, not their!!!!
> 
> Second, it's over the rainbow car wash. They know gtr paintwork backwards. That snow foam and two bucket. With grit guards and use lambs wool mitts and microfiber cloths. All products are g-technique. Air dried with an air line and synthetic chamois.
> 
> ...


God, how I wish something like this was near me.

You guys near big cities get it easy.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

deankenny said:


> God, how I wish something like this was near me.
> 
> You guys near big cities get it easy.


Apart from the being stuck in traffic 99% of the time and it taking 2 hours to get anywhere interesting to drive


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> God, how I wish something like this was near me.
> 
> You guys near big cities get it easy.


Dean get spotless to do your car...mention me to the owner Tim


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually Alfie's place is the only one that I know of that does this.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean get spotless to do your car...mention me to the owner Tim


Nice shout Henry, just looking at the website now, they are mobile, this is awesome.

Do you know if they use the 2 bucket technique etc.


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> First of all, it's there, not their!!!!
> 
> Second, it's over the rainbow car wash. They know gtr paintwork backwards. That snow foam and two bucket. With grit guards and use lambs wool mitts and microfiber cloths. All products are g-technique. Air dried with an air line and synthetic chamois.
> 
> ...


their smear it's all the same their, there.

Sounds good to me, just asking the wife if she is up for it.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Nice shout Henry, just looking at the website now, they are mobile, this is awesome.
> 
> Do you know if they use the 2 bucket technique etc.


Yes they do some serious high end stuff


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TimmayK said:


> their smear it's all the same their, there.
> 
> Sounds good to me, just asking the wife if she is up for it.


Oh god, not this can of worms again.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148723-sorry-about-asking-ace-cafe-london.html#post1426027

If you want to see.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TimmayK said:


> Sounds good to me, just asking the wife if she is up for it.


Don't waste your time, if she's anything like my wife, the answer's always the same.


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Don't waste your time, if she's anything like my wife, the answers always the same.


She's coming with me but as i don't know anyone at all i haven't a clue who is who.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TimmayK said:


> She's coming with me but as i don't know anyone at all i haven't a clue who is who.


Same, I also don't know who is who either.


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Same, I also don't know who is who either.


I'll be in a Black GTR and my number plate says my name so i'm easy to spot. The detailers open at 9:30 as i've just spoken to him on Facebook and got his mobile number incase i can't find him. I should be arriving at 8:30 so will be setting off at 6am.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TimmayK said:


> I'll be in a Black GTR and my number plate says my name so i'm easy to spot. The detailers open at 9:30 as i've just spoken to him on Facebook and got his mobile number incase i can't find him. I should be arriving at 8:30 so will be setting off at 6am.


Good one, I might give him a shout on FB too 

I don't have personalised plate but i'm extremely easy to spot, just look for the driver who looks 12, and looks like he's stolen the car rather than the owner


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Good one, I might give him a shout on FB too
> 
> I don't have personalised plate but i'm extremely easy to spot, just look for the driver who looks 12, and looks like he's stolen the car rather than the owner


Shouldn't be to hard to spot then if you have the Police trying to pull you over for under age driving.

Ok Dean i shall see you there.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I'll be there to welcome you all, oh and I'll wear some 'daamn' silly hat. Yep before this goes south that's how it's spelt


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If you can't find him you won't find the meet. There's a row of industrial units right next door to the ace cafe, as in next to. Not even a road between them. Adjoining plots. 

Think I may have made my point.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this guys. Will be good to put faces to names as well.

Any big power GTR's that are not to be missed??? Been wanting to check out Adamantiums car for a while now.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Buzby said:


> I'll be there to welcome you all, oh and I'll wear some 'daamn' silly hat. Yep before this goes south that's how it's spelt


What are the plans for food after breakfast?

Do you have a particular venue in mind, or something being decided on the day?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

How many numbers are confirmed for tomorrow??? And is the convoy route confirmed???


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> If you can't find him you won't find the meet. There's a row of industrial units right next door to the ace cafe, as in next to. Not even a road between them. Adjoining plots.
> 
> Think I may have made my point.


I've never been to Ace Cafe so i have no idea how it all works.


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm also looking forward to meeting you all and especially Adamantium


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

G2GUV said:


> Looking forward to this guys. Will be good to put faces to names as well.
> 
> Any big power GTR's that are not to be missed??? Been wanting to check out Adamantiums car for a while now.


Two things.

1. I might be in the TT

2. My car looks completely stock. It's really nothing to look at! I also think that 800bhp these days doesn't constitute a big power build.

JamieP is gonna be there, his car is a high power build and looks a bit special too.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TimmayK said:


> I've never been to Ace Cafe so i have no idea how it all works.


Cafes sell food. You go up to the counter and say food please, then they give you food. They also do drinks. Just say drink please, and they give you a drink. You needs to pay for the food and drink with money, otherwise its called "stealing". Stealing is wrong

There are lots of cafes in the UK. They are not all the same and they are spread out

Glad to help


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Cafes sell food. You go up to the counter and say food please, then they give you food. They also do drinks. Just say drink please, and they give you a drink. You needs to pay for the food and drink with money, otherwise its called "stealing". Stealing is wrong
> 
> There are lots of cafes in the UK. They are not all the same and they are spread out
> 
> Glad to help


Thanks for clearing that up Flynn as i live a very sheltered life here in Worcester.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

TimmayK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Flynn as i live a very sheltered life here in Worcester.


I'll be there early having breakfast as I have to leave by 10


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Donbona said:


> I'll be there early having breakfast as I have to leave by 10


Ok so their will be a few of you their fairly early then.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> What are the plans for food after breakfast?
> 
> Do you have a particular venue in mind, or something being decided on the day?


There's a lovely country pub that was recommended on the outskirts of Marlow which involves a run up the motorway, so plenty of posing and filming opportunities, and yes they have plenty of secure parking places for us. 

We can chat tomorrow about route preferences but I figured the motorway option keeps us all together and if the opportunity arises a few third gear pulls for the camera.

My only requests are check the rear view mirror (don't leave anyone behind), respect the other road users, no one likes a show off and arrive in one piece.

The tables are booked for 1.30 onwards.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Buzby said:


> There's a lovely country pub that was recommended on the outskirts of Marlow which involves a run up the motorway, so plenty of posing and filming opportunities, and yes they have plenty of secure parking places for us.
> 
> We can chat tomorrow about route preferences but I figured the motorway option keeps us all together and if the opportunity arises a few third gear pulls for the camera.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, look forward to that then 

I hope they do some spag bol, my little boys favourite.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1. I might be in the TT
> 
> ...


I think Doza is SVM 900+ as well, Doza?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys, last minute rushed through approval from the wife means I am planning to attend. Looking forward to seeing you all there. 

H


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Ace, get it? OK it late, but I wonder how much horse power we'll have in attendance?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

splking said:


> Hey guys, last minute rushed through approval from the wife means I am planning to attend. Looking forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> H


:thumbsup:

This is a car I need to get close to!!! 

(WARNING: I f^*kin love this car!!!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Hashlak
Donbona
BND
JasonNT
Steve
dannyrydzek (provisional)
Extremelimo
deankenny (possibly, its a 3 hour trek for me at that time )
DWC
Spiking
[email protected]

I will try and get there early


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Haroon, that's great news. Be nice to catch up, and another srd car so a proper build too.


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Goldgtr35
Shaun
MattGTR750
Usher99
Nurbergringgtr
Buzby
Doza (provisional)
Adamantium
Harryturbo
15delux
G2GUV
Spider P1g
Tin
Barry P.
Hashlak
supra_sanj
JamieP
Chrisneeves
DanielM3
Hashlak
Donbona
BND
JasonNT
Steve
dannyrydzek (provisional)
Extremelimo
deankenny (possibly, its a 3 hour trek for me at that time )
DWC
Spiking
[email protected]
TimmayK


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, this so called small meet, is turning out extremely well. 

Can't wait for tomorrow now


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Awesome, see you tomorrow Adam. Lee coming too... shall we just rename this 'The big man meet'. 

H


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Apparently my name has been changed to Alan, you might have missed that.

If by big you mean fat, then I'm in!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

What time you getting there Buzby?


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

I've decided not to make the 2.5 hour trip as I have family commitments in the afternoon and would mean me having to leave fairly early. Will have to make the next one instead.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TimmayK said:


> I've decided not to make the 2.5 hour trip as I have family commitments in the afternoon and would mean me having to leave fairly early. Will have to make the next one instead.


SPLITTER!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Donbona said:


> What time you getting there Buzby?


I'll be there at 7.45, see you there


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I am awake, showered, and ready to roll 

See you guys there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Just getting ready now. 

Will have my EcuTek cable and tps programmer with me if any one needs basic stuff doing while we are there.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

See you soon (it's only 15 mins from me) - almost justifies the house prices!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just getting ready now, only 25 min for me.


----------



## David A (Feb 13, 2010)

What time you guys at the Ace cafe till ?Will there be any parking if i didnt get there till say 10.30 ? :sadwavey:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

One or two here now 

Instagram


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Been up 15 minutes, forgot about this - if you can hang on to 10am I'll be up there...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Buzby said:


> One or two here now
> 
> Instagram


I see Alan has arrived with his beast


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wish I was there!!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

i see the its a wrapped car i must inspect from 5mm's away down on one knee brigade attended lol


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Good turnout. Unfortunately got stuck getting out and couldn't catch up with the convoy ...


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

pwpro said:


> i see the its a wrapped car i must inspect from 5mm's away down on one knee brigade attended lol


No harm in having a look ... Is half the reason for these meets, to see what others have done with their cars.

Given all the discussion in the past (and dare I say controversy) it was good to have a close look and see how the wraps look in the flesh.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I should have some reasonable video footage so I will try and take a look at it later and get it up on the net. Obviously there is some spirited driving so would you guys recommend I don't put it up on youtube? I don't want to get anyone into any trouble (not to say anyone was up to anything bad )

H


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

splking said:


> I should have some reasonable video footage so I will try and take a look at it later and get it up on the net. Obviously there is some spirited driving so would you guys recommend I don't put it up on youtube? I don't want to get anyone into any trouble (not to say anyone was up to anything bad )
> 
> H


H,

First of all - your car is just RIDICULOUS!!! What a car!!!! The sound on WOT was just music to my ears!!! :bowdown1:

Secondly - get this footage up!!! On the forum at least, and would you mind emailing it to me???

A MASSIVE :thumbsup: to Buzby for organising today! The drive to Marlow was crazy!!! I'm sure we had a few two finger salutes of appreciation whilst we were 'strolling' past the other motorist!!!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)




----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

splking said:


> I should have some reasonable video footage so I will try and take a look at it later and get it up on the net. Obviously there is some spirited driving so would you guys recommend I don't put it up on youtube? I don't want to get anyone into any trouble (not to say anyone was up to anything bad )
> 
> H


Stick it on youtube as private, so it wont so up on search, then post a link


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

BND said:


> No harm in having a look ... Is half the reason for these meets, to see what others have done with their cars.
> 
> Given all the discussion in the past (and dare I say controversy) it was good to have a close look and see how the wraps look in the flesh.


no harm at all it just makes me chuckle how people feel the need to inspect from inches away whereas if a car had been painted they would stand ten feet back


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Haha your reputation remains in the highest regard Paul, the pw pro cars looked epic today. I'm glad Lee coul make it too as everyone got to put a face to the srd name and see some examples of the hard work Ashley and Lee put into the cars. 

Thanks buzzby for organising mate, it was a pleasure to meet you and your mate Dean who was a great laugh. Definitely ended up being a very well liked event. 

H


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

pwpro said:


> no harm at all it just makes me chuckle how people feel the need to inspect from inches away whereas if a car had been painted they would stand ten feet back


No I think it would be the same - if a car had been painted you would also have a close look to see the quality of the job.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Great meet, Thanks Buzby.

Drive to the pub was epic, when we doing the next one?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

JamieP said:


> Great meet, Thanks Buzby.
> 
> Drive to the pub was epic, when we doing the next one?


We should do a goodwood aero club Sunday morning meet - far quieter than the Sunday service they do - good roads and plenty of space to park the gtr's


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Im up for that Henry.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Ace*

What can I say
EPIC thanks Buzby:clap:


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

pwpro said:


> i see the its a wrapped car i must inspect from 5mm's away down on one knee brigade attended lol


I think they're probably checking Johns latest set of brakes!


----------



## Spider P1g (Jun 5, 2013)

We were checking out the tyres ! (already checked out the wrap ! Very Good )
Great day out. Nice to meet people. Thanks to all who sorted out the day. Cheers.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Spider P1g said:


> We were checking out the tyres


There you go … no need to be paranoid after all.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

BND said:


> There you go ***8230; no need to be paranoid after all.


You seemed to have missed the bit where they said they had already checked it.



Spider P1g said:


> (already checked out the wrap ! Very Good )


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

BND said:


> There you go … no need to be paranoid after all.


no paranoia involved i know all the owners of all the cars I've wrapped very well and if theres ever any issue its addressed immediately keeping everyone very happy 

its not a perfect science as there are many many variables so we just do our best at all times 

hopefully that comes across on the forum 

it was quite simply an observation and i think one every wrapped car owner will agree with


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks so much to Buzby for organising a great day!!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The car certainly received a lot of interest Paul, and yes , there were a few who went over it with a fine tooth comb. 

Unfortunately my recent track days have given the car a slightly 'worn' look but the overall impression was great. Several asked me if it had been painted and that must be a compliment.

Have a great New Year

John M


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> The car certainly received a lot of interest Paul, and yes , there were a few who went over it with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> Unfortunately my recent track days have given the car a slightly 'worn' look but the overall impression was great. Several asked me if it had been painted and that must be a compliment.
> 
> ...


thanks john and good to hear she's being put to good use - not that i ever thought anything else lol

at least the wrap is taking the wear and tear now and not the paint eh 

all the best for 2014 :squintdan


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Really good meet, great to meet a few new faces, good varied selection of gtrs and the weather was nice too. 

Happy new year to all!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

The weather is good tomorrow

I SAY WE DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Tin said:


> Really good meet, great to meet a few new faces, good varied selection of gtrs and the weather was nice too.
> 
> Happy new year to all!


I second that. Nice to meet some fellow gtr
owners and see some great cars in the flesh.
Great job Busby, great drive to the pub and even
good weather.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yes great day out. Big thanks to Buzby for organising that. We must do it more often. Got slightly lost & left behind due to the traffic lights so went home.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Shout out to Buzby, great gathering, well done, and good to meet everyone and put some faces to the named on the forum !

I assume Jamie caught with the convey, I have never seen any car let alone a GTR move so fast !

Thanks again, 

Sanjay


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Many thanks to busby for sorting the event out ,looking forward to the next one


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Wish stuff like this wasn't so far away from me


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Many thanks to Buzby.....

Awesome day and how much fun,six GT-Rs FULL chat rolling race..imagine the noise..!!

Ps,after a thorough interrogation I am 80% sure Deankenny is the grammar police..

But he's a good likeable guy,even though he looks 12...lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Was great to meet up with sone people and put faces to names. I think I really missed out in the trip to marlow. Next time you do this, I'll book a pass in advance.

Was the food good? Let's face it, that's the important bit.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> ,even though he looks 12...lol


Me and the legend have something in common then lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DanielM3 said:


> Many thanks to Buzby.....
> 
> Awesome day and how much fun,six GT-Rs FULL chat rolling race..imagine the noise..!!
> 
> ...


Is that dean in the blue hoody?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for organising this Buzby.

Was great to see so many GTR's in one place and put some faces to the names.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Is that dean in the blue hoody?


pretty sure deans the one holding andy's hand in the checked hoody in front of andys car reg ending afk


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like you boys had a good one. Ill defo make the next  mines looking sorry for it self at the mo having covered 500 miles across dirty norfolk roads whilst away. Wheels off detail for me tomorrow lol.

Buzby mate, well done fella and catch up with you soon


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

wmd_gtr said:


> Me and the legend have something in common then lol


Ushers99 too.

I think 99 must be the year he was born!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

splking said:


> I should have some reasonable video footage so I will try and take a look at it later and get it up on the net. Obviously there is some spirited driving so would you guys recommend I don't put it up on youtube? I don't want to get anyone into any trouble (not to say anyone was up to anything bad )
> 
> H


Nice to see some pics so far, would love to see some video footage too..


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Great day out, was nice to see everyone and so many GTR's

Heres some pics:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0022.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0025.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0026.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0036.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0038.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0040.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0043.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0044.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0047.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0049.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57333195/GTR Ace cafe meet/GOPR0050.JPG


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Stick







at the end and we'll be able to see them on here, instead of tediously clicking each one

ie.. "







" (omit the quotes)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

They'll need resizing also if you do that :/


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like a great line-up of cars today, can't wait to see the video footage...hope to make the next one


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Yea i thought of that.. But last time i did it with high resolution images from dropbox it just expands the whole page and forces you to scroll left/right..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hashlak said:


> Hahaha, Yea i thought of that.. But last time i did it with high resolution images from dropbox it just expands the whole page and forces you to scroll left/right..


https://www.sizzlepig.com/


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> https://www.sizzlepig.com/


Wouldnt this reduce the resolution..?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Of course it would? Just like the brower has done when you click the links


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

lol it looks much more crisp in the browser and you can zoom in.. Gonna stick to my way of doing it


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hashlak said:


> lol it looks much more crisp in the browser and you can zoom in.. Gonna stick to my way of doing it


Fairy nuff :thumbsup:


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

My first time using iMovie 

music may not be to all tastes but i think it works ok and still gtr sounds overlaid. 

H

GTR Ace cafe 1 - YouTube


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jesus Splking! I thought you'd messed about with the speed of the video, had to watch a few times, that's awesome, if I ever see you at a meet I would like a blip in that! Got me thinking about modding now!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Video has been blocked due to copyright stuff!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> Video has been blocked due to copyright stuff!


Works fine for me (although I'm in Thailand atm)


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Video has been blocked due to copyright

Same message here....


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

its a syndication issue due to using someones music its not blocked as such just on mobile apps etc 

view you tube on your phones internet browser and select classic site it will work fine


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul is correct, the video still works, nice work mate.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I cant click on the link as i get the blocked message,

When I go to the classic site - i cant find the video???? Is it still up there???


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

This conversion is now on the post event section.

I would be cautious of keeping the YouTube clip up as this could lead to issues with the authorities. Having said that, it looked epic!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys, yeh I did worry about keeping it up. I can leave it up for a few days or so and then take it down, whatever you think is best. Let me know what you would all like me to do. 

Great fun and a great day out, I might try to go for a little drive today too. Really enjoyed myself. Great to see you all.

H


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

The video is in the unlisted section and so wont be found by searching, it must be found with the link, I did it that way to prevent it being seen by people not at the meet. I can try and make a 'clean' edit for one that we can have up online and searchable. 

H


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome recording,really like the music overlay.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

splking said:


> My first time using iMovie
> 
> music may not be to all tastes but i think it works ok and still gtr sounds overlaid.
> 
> ...


great vid ,and a great day :wavey::wavey:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I can't take any credit for this, the thanks go to you guys for making this such a amazing day :bowdown1: 



splking said:


> GTR Ace cafe 1 - YouTube


H, Thank you bud, nice skills and I love the sound track :squintdan

Lets try for another meet in the New Year sometime with a different venue to mix it up a little bit, maybe an air field or similar, I'm open to suggestions....?

IF ANY OF YOU HAVE FOOTAGE YOU WOULDN'T MIND SHARING COULD YOU PLEASE SEND A COPY TO ME: [email protected]

Speak soon :wavey:


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

That front flap seriously identical to the NISMO GT-R one o_o


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Great Vid, shame about the sound track !!!!!!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> The weather is good tomorrow
> 
> I SAY WE DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN




Ahhhh sh1t. Looks like I missed out and i was free!



How about an evening meet? 8pm til 12ish

Berkshire meet and drive into london? Park up and chillout at a bar 9-11ish on the 3rd or 4th.
Im happy to organise.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep you and me both matey !!!!

Na, Berkshire meet and then drive out into the country - forget the bloody smoke !!!

Hampshire way nice country pub etc


----------



## .Deano (Dec 29, 2013)

splking said:


> My first time using iMovie
> 
> music may not be to all tastes but i think it works ok and still gtr sounds overlaid.
> 
> H


Cracking video there mate! The rear quarter panel angle worked out well!

I'll put some videos I captured from Buzby's GTR. A pleasure to meet all those in the group; a cracking bunch!

Best
Dean


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Verin count me in !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If anyone fancies slightly north of London with easy a41' m1, m25 access in the middle of country roads and with a big car park, then the Clarendon in sarratt near Watford.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

epic video.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hey Dean,

Great to meet you, thanks for the go pro mount, yep that rear angle was great and even though the go pro 2 looked like it had a weaker more 'flappy' mount i think it helped remove some vibration as you can see the video from the rear cam looked far more stable at speed than the front mounted go pro 3. Quite enjoyed putting it together, roll on the next meet and make sure you get yourself a R35 so you can join in the fun, i'm sure Matt has been applying the pressure 

H


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Great turn out guys.. gutted I couldn't make it after the Ace Café... but was great to see some pops and bangs half way down the M40 

Just some short vids at ace café .....

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> If anyone fancies slightly north of London with easy a41' m1, m25 access in the middle of country roads and with a big car park, then the Clarendon in sarratt near Watford.


Adam, if you mean the Clarendon Arms, near The Grove, its closed down. Again.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Naranja said:


> Adam, if you mean the Clarendon Arms, near The Grove, its closed down. Again.


I did and bugger, it was really good last time.

Lucky heads up. Thanks.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

a pic for the few in the corner 

http://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y318/dan108/44ED3A73-5C0D-4573-9DD4-4D5124D65971_zpsgg4xjxw9.jpg


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

15delux said:


> a pic for the few in the corner
> 
> http://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y318/dan108/44ED3A73-5C0D-4573-9DD4-4D5124D65971_zpsgg4xjxw9.jpg


Quite funny to see the 'imposter' sandwiched between the silver and white GTR's on the right of the pic.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I know a lovely mazda....good spot


----------



## .Deano (Dec 29, 2013)

splking said:


> Hey Dean,
> 
> Great to meet you, thanks for the go pro mount, yep that rear angle was great and even though the go pro 2 looked like it had a weaker more 'flappy' mount i think it helped remove some vibration as you can see the video from the rear cam looked far more stable at speed than the front mounted go pro 3. Quite enjoyed putting it together, roll on the next meet and make sure you get yourself a R35 so you can join in the fun, i'm sure Matt has been applying the pressure
> 
> H


No Worries! What also helps are those rubber mounts that help stop the shake...
I've got a few vids I sent to Buzby on my YouTube account (i'm a new member and cannot post pics or video) some turned out ok - others a new setting on my misses camera due to a late notice of the event.
I'm certainly thinking about the R35. I need something that is scary like the current car - lets see how next years first quarter with the new biz goes then maybe make the plunge. Certainly will be out with you lot again though...

Beers in london


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Was a good meet up, bet you didn't think it would be this big a gathering when you mentioned the initial idea to me a few weeks back Mark! Got stuck in the queue/traffice leaving Ace so missed the main convoy group drive to the pub....but there were some grinning faces in car park when I got there, so assumed it was a "fun" drive lol:smokin: 40 or GTRs leaving at the sametime did cause a bit of a jam:chuckle:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

GrammarPolice said:


> Would any of you mere mortals like the opportunity of a lifetime to take the GrammarPolice as a passenger in your beast?
> 
> Seriously though, I would greatly appreciate if anyone going and lives near hadley wood/cockfosters area and wouldn't mind me being a passenger would get in touch with me.
> 
> ...



Where is the grammar police..?

Has he or she been knocked of, if so who done it..

Or was this always Dean Kenny as suspected...!:clap:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> Where is the grammar police..?
> 
> Has he or she been knocked of, if so who done it..
> 
> Or was this always Dean Kenny as suspected...!:clap:


Nurburgring said he knew who it was, and confirmed it was not me 

You was sat right there when he said it lol


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Nurburgring said he knew who it was, and confirmed it was not me
> 
> You was sat right there when he said it lol


So your the main suspect for knocking off :chairshotthe grammar police..!

And for all I know your in cahoots with John/Nurburgring...

I will get to the bottom of this...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

DanielM3 said:


> So your the main suspect for knocking off :chairshotthe grammar police..!
> 
> And for all I know your in cahoots with John/Nurburgring...
> 
> I will get to the bottom of this...


Bugger.............


----------

